# Ion 15



## Team Nicolai (8. Dezember 2013)

So fange mal mit dem Dickschiff an.

ION 15 BikeBauer Edition ausbaustufe I.







































Gruß

Der Thomas

P.S. ist meine Bude!!


----------



## Stumpimario (8. Dezember 2013)

Sehr stimmig, sehr schöner Aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (8. Dezember 2013)

äääähhh, finde gerade die schraubstöcke ja mal seeehr geil, gibts die auch mit extra-love? 





achso, das bike ist auch ganz nett


----------



## madre (8. Dezember 2013)

Hatte ja schon auf FB geschrieben das ich seit ich das 29er Speci Enduro mal gefahren bin dem 29 er Enduro sehr offen gegenüber stehe Werde das wenn es geht, sehr gerne nächste oder übernächste Woche mal probefahren . 

Optisch gefällt es mir top! Aufbau sieht soweit ich die Sachen erkenne auch so aus wie ichs mir auch vorstellen könnte  evtl ne xx1 . Ne Hope Bremse bin ich allerdings noch nie selbst gefahren .)


----------



## kephren23 (8. Dezember 2013)

geile Kiste  für nen 29er
 @madre
mit na hope kann man nix falsch machen!


----------



## chickenway-user (8. Dezember 2013)

Wenn mein Helius FR mal durch ist, so in 15 Jahren, dann will ich glaub ich den Nachfolger von dem.


----------



## nicolai.fan (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe auch noch ein ION 15 anzubieten


----------



## Team Nicolai (9. Dezember 2013)

Und noch eins 29" scheint eine Pest zu sein 






Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## madre (16. Dezember 2013)

So heute mit Thomas das ION 15 probe gefahren.. ist leider ein echt tolles Bike muss ich sagen !!


----------



## Stumpimario (16. Dezember 2013)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch ein ION 15 anzubieten



Was für eine Rahmengröße?!


----------



## nicolai.fan (16. Dezember 2013)

Xl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stumpimario (16. Dezember 2013)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> Xl



XL, is mir gefühlt wohl zu groß!? Ich fahre aktuell einen Stumpjumper in XL und nach gut einem Jahr intensiven gebrauch, bin ich der Meinung das mir das Rad bzw. der Rahmen zu groß ist auch wenn ich stolze 1.93cm groß bin 
Wenn dann wird der nächsten Rahmen ziemlich sicher ein Rahmen in der größe L werden.
Mein Nicolai liebling ist auch eher der aktuelle ION16 650B  oder der ION 18


----------



## madre (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin 1,90 und fand das Ion 15 in L genau richtig. War wenn ich es richtig behalten habe ein 50 mm Vorbau dran. Genauso wie ich gerne noch das ion16 650b Probe fahren möchte kann ich dir nur raten auf jeden Fall auch das Ion 15 vorher Probe zu fahren bevor du dich entscheidest.


----------



## Stumpimario (17. Dezember 2013)

madre schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,90 und fand das Ion 15 in L genau richtig. War wenn ich es richtig behalten habe ein 50 mm Vorbau dran. Genauso wie ich gerne noch das ion16 650b Probe fahren möchte kann ich dir nur raten auf jeden Fall auch das Ion 15 vorher Probe zu fahren bevor du dich entscheidest.



Egal wie, Probe wird immer gefahren dafür sind mir alleine schon die Rahmen viel zu Teuer um die "Katze im Sack" zu kaufen.
Leider gibt es nur wenige Händler die Nicolai vertreiben, zumindest in meiner Ecke von Deutschland. Hätte ich einen eigenen Radelladen würd ich die Bikes vertreiben


----------



## der-gute (18. Dezember 2013)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> Xl



Wo wohnst du ? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nicolai.fan (18. Dezember 2013)

Hier 

http://nicolai-testcenter.blogspot.de/2006/10/lauf-rad.html


----------



## paradox (24. Dezember 2013)

Hat das Ion15 jetzt eigentlich eine Umwerferaufnahme und wenn ja welche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (24. Dezember 2013)

Ich würd auf high direct mount tippen


----------



## SmallLutz (2. April 2014)

Moin moin,

so nach einem Besuch bei Nicolai,
hab ich einem Rahmen Größe M bestellt.

Bike und vorallem der tolle Service der Mitarbeiter/innen
haben mich überzeugt.

Also
Wartezimmer 2014


----------



## madre (28. April 2014)

Gibt es hier eigtl noch mehr ? Ich seh nur bei FB das der Thomas grade einige 15 er aufbaut.


----------



## SmallLutz (28. April 2014)

Also ich bin in Wartezimmer 
Es dauert noch ein wenig bis ich meines bekomm


----------



## Tom:-) (13. Mai 2014)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch ein ION 15 anzubieten


hast du den XL rahmen mal gewogen? noch da?
edit: sehe gerade das ist dein testbike. da würde mich auch der gesamtaufbau mal interessieren. gibz pics?


----------



## nicolai.fan (14. Mai 2014)

Gewicht weiß ich leider nicht mehr . Rad wurde schon verkauft.


----------



## morphe72 (26. Juni 2014)

hm,
ist ja ziemlich ruhig um das 15er. Nicht das ich jetzt investieren möchte, aber man will ja schon wissen was man in den nächsten Jahren so einplanen sollte ;-)
Also fährt denn jemand bereits eins? Ist ein 15er im Aufbau? Sorry, ich bin neugierig.


----------



## SmallLutz (29. Juli 2014)

Heutfrüh bei Franzi abgeholt. 4000 Gramm Pulverbeschichtet, mein Bike für 2015.
Die 35 ist eine 150mm Variante


----------



## morphe72 (30. Juli 2014)

SmallLutz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 309170 Anhang anzeigen 309169
> 
> Heutfrüh bei Franzi abgeholt. 4000 Gramm Pulverbeschichtet, mein Bike für 2015.
> Die 35 ist eine 150mm Variante



Vielleicht hatte ich das falsch in Erinnerung, aber das Ion sollte doch eigentlich leichter als ein Helius sein?!?  Welche Rahmen grosse ist es denn? Und was wiegt der nackte Rahmen o. Dämpfer?
Macht Appetit...


----------



## SmallLutz (30. Juli 2014)

Der Vivid Dämpfer wiegt etwas mehr und die Pulverbeschichtung kam bei mir
ja auch noch dazu. Hatte ihn an einer Hängewaage ,
die bestimmt nicht ausf Gramm genau ist.
Größe ist M !! Bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem guten Stück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (30. Juli 2014)

kommt doch gut hin 4kg mit Dämpfer und Pulver, dann sollte der Rahmen so um die 3300g wiegen.


----------



## SmallLutz (31. Juli 2014)

Ja, so ist der Rahmen auch angegen.
Es ist ja auch kein CC Rahmen von daher alles im grünen Bereich.
Die Gabel ist dafür sehr leicht 1700Grammr 150mm als 29er.
Schaltung wird eine XT 2x10 und Bremse höchstwahrscheinlich Formula One !
Bei den Laufräder warte ich mal die Messe im September ab !!


----------



## kephren23 (31. Juli 2014)

Sieht schon geil aus das Rot, schön mal wieder so einen zu sehen.
Generell immer toll das es soviele verschiedene Nicolais gibt.


----------



## SmallLutz (31. Juli 2014)

Es ist Firedepartment red in glanz.
Für mich stand eigentlich weiß fest,
dann hab ich ein Ion18 oder so in dieser farbe gesehen und
war angetan. Eloxieren war mir einfach zu teuer :-o
Ich wohn nicht weit weg von Nicolai,
ist mein zweites , das erste war damals
ein gewisser Downhillframe Namens Lambda,
auch genial gewesen


----------



## kephren23 (31. Juli 2014)

Hehe cool, ich bin nich soweit von Lübbrechtsen aufgewachsen.

Das Rot ist Hammer. Weiße Druckstrebe wäre auch cool gewesen bei der weißen Gabel.

Lambda ist Kult!


----------



## SmallLutz (1. August 2014)

Moin moin,

ja man hätte mit weiß noch etwas machen können oder auch
Anbauteile in blau oder so. Aber ich war etwas vorsichtig und so kam
es dann raus 

Enve Lenker und Reset Steuersatz ist unterwegs,
im Moment ist die Frage 2x10 oder vielleicht doch
eine 1x10 Lösung montieren ?? Hab den Rahmen
für 2x10 vorbereitet, langsam wird mireine 1x10 Lösung aber auch sehr sympatisch.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (31. Oktober 2014)

Hat hier auch wer ein komplettes Rad?   bis mein Rahmen kommt, dauert es wohl noch bis Anfang Januar. Also zeigt mal was ihr habt....
Sent from my RM-825_eu_euro2_277 using Tapatalk


----------



## SmallLutz (3. November 2014)

Am Wochenende wurde ein wenig geschraubt,
langsam wird es.


----------



## SmallLutz (3. November 2014)

Formula Gabel, Enve Lenker und Answer Vorbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snakeu (26. Januar 2015)

SmallLutz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 333055
> 
> Formula Gabel, Enve Lenker und Answer Vorbau



Was macht das Bike? Noch im Winterschlaf? Kannst Du schon was zum Fahrverhalten und Gewicht sagen?


----------



## moparisti (27. Januar 2015)

Hallo
Weiß jemand zufällig ob und wo man ein ION 15 in XL testen kann?


----------



## madre (27. Januar 2015)

Ich meine der Thomas von bikebauer in Ratingen hat ein l und ein xl. Musst du aber mal nachfragen.


----------



## SmallLutz (28. Januar 2015)

snakeu schrieb:


> Was macht das Bike? Noch im Winterschlaf? Kannst Du schon was zum Fahrverhalten und Gewicht sagen?



Noch im Winterschlaf, wegen privaten Problemen ist der Aufbau derzeit auf Eis gelegt !!

Grüße


----------



## moparisti (28. Januar 2015)

madre schrieb:


> Ich meine der Thomas von bikebauer in Ratingen hat ein l und ein xl. Musst du aber mal nachfragen.



Danke dir werd mal nachfragen.


----------



## numinisflo (11. Februar 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich wirklich so wenige Ion 15? Mich wundert es, dass man so wenige zu sehen bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JHGrashorn (3. März 2015)

... es gibt schon welche! Wer aber erstmal eins hat, verbringt jede freie Minute auf dem Rad ... und nicht mehr vorm Computer! ;-)

Dank dem Bikebauer war für schöne Weihnachtsdeko 2014 gesorgt ...


























... und der Hobel geht wie der Teufel, bei Tag und auch bei Nacht!


*Rahmen / Dämpfer / Steuersatz / Achse*
ION 15 XL – schwarz elox / Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 / Reset Racing / Maxle Steckachse

*Gabel*
Rock Shox Pike RCT3 Solo Air 150mm

*Schaltung*
Shimano XTR 2x10-fach 

*Kurbel / Innenlager / Kettenführung*
e*thirteen TRS Double / e*thirteen XC+ BSA BB / e*thirteen Dual

*Bremse (vorn/hinten)*
Hope Tech 3 E4 – 203mm Floating Moto FR V2 

*Lenker / Griffe / Stopfen*
Truvativ Boobar 30mm, 780 mm, 7° / Lizard Skins - Northshore / Hope Grip Doctor 

*Vorbau / Spacer*
Hope MTB OS 70mm 0° / Hope Space Doctor  

*Sattel / Sattelstütze / Sattelklemme*
Selle Italia Max SLR Gel Flow / Rock Shox Reverb Stealth 125mm Remote 30,9mm / Hope

*Laufräder / Schuhwerk*
Mavic Crossmax ST / Schwalbe Hans Dampf 29x2.4 tubeless

*Beleuchtung*
Hope R4 / Hope District


Viel Spaß beim Bilder schauen, Finger lecken und/oder nachbauen ...

Grüße aus der Lüneburger Heide


----------



## CAPF (4. März 2015)

....... und nochmal eins!


----------



## Holland (4. März 2015)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich wirklich so wenige Ion 15? Mich wundert es, dass man so wenige zu sehen bekommt.



Vom Konzept her bin ich auch sehr interessiert. Aber kleinere Fahrer bleiben beim 15er außen vor. Die Überstandshöhe durch das OR ohne Biegung/Knick ist beträchtlich. Geht auch erst ab RH 47cm los, oder nicht?

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## numinisflo (4. März 2015)

CAPF schrieb:


> ....... und nochmal eins!
> Anhang anzeigen 365822



Klasse. 
Auch die Farbe gefällt. Ist das Rad grün? Bin irgendwie Farbenblind.


----------



## der-gute (4. März 2015)

sollte semipermeable yellow sein


----------



## numinisflo (4. März 2015)

Ah ok. Sehr geil. Hatte auch lange überlegt, was schön grelles zu nehmen und mich dann doch dagegen entschieden.


----------



## CAPF (5. März 2015)

Genau..... Semipermeable yellow glaze. Sehr schön, da die Aluminiumoberfläche leicht durchschimmert und die Schweissnähte sehr gut zur Geltung kommen. Farbe geht in natura eher in die Grünrichtung.


----------



## sparkfan (27. März 2015)

@JHGrashorn, @CAPF: Eure Bikes sehen wirklich gut aus! Wie schwer sind sie?


----------



## CAPF (27. März 2015)

Hallo sparkfan! Ich habe das Rad nicht gewogen. Ich vermute, dass um die 14 kg wiegt. Gewicht interessiert mich allerdings nicht wirklich. Es fällt nicht negativ auf. Allerdings ist festzutellen, dass der Umbau von Conti MK/XK auf Schwalbe MM/HD subjektiv einen habhaften Unterschied im Gewicht macht. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass bei den meisten Fahrern der eigene Körper mehr Gewichtstuningpotenzial aufzeigt  Sport auf!


----------



## JHGrashorn (27. März 2015)

@sparkfan ... 15,0 kg bei Rahmengröße XL und ohne Beleuchtung

Ich persönlich (203 cm lang, 86 kg Gewicht – also kein Gewichtstuningpotenzial und voll im Training) empfinde das Rad als sehr leicht. Viel dieser „Leichtigkeit“ liegt beim ION 15 im steifen Rahmen, dem supermegageilen Fahrwerk und der Geometrie verborgen … mein bisheriges CC-Fully, dass jetzt durch das ION 15 in Rente geschickt wurde, brachte mit gleichen Laufrädern und 13,5 kg Gewicht nicht ansatzweise die Wendigkeit und das Leistungspotential des ION 15.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SmallLutz (25. Juni 2015)

Moin ,

wer fährt den ein ION 15 mit 2x10fach Shimano Schaltung ?
Mein Schaltwerk funktioniert nicht wirklich am ION und ich wollt ma
nachfragen, was Ihr für Schaltwerke verbaut !!

Schaltwerk schlägt an Kassette am 36 Ritzel an.
Alles durchbrobiert an Einstellungen kein ERgebnis.
Gestern dann die Kette durchgerissen


----------



## JHGrashorn (25. Juni 2015)

Moin SmallLutz,

hatte bei 2X10 am ION 15 das Shimano XTR Shadow Plus RD-M986 10-fach Schaltwerk mit einer 11-36 Kassette im Einsatz. Die Kombination lief wirklich sehr gut … jedoch auch nur die. Meine Probleme lagen bei 2X10 immer an der Kurbel bzw. dem Umwerfer … Chainsucks oder kompletter Kettenverlust trotz Kettenführung. 

Habe dann auf SRAM X01 1x11 mit Hope Retainer Kettenblatt umgestellt. Diese Kombination läuft ohne Probleme ... auch im Bikepark.  Habe die 2x10 Idee mittlerweile komplett verworfen ... ist viel zu anfällig um richtig Spaß mit dem Rad zu haben!




MFG, der Jan


----------



## Deleted 25931 (25. Juni 2015)

Fahre 2x10. Komplett XT. Kurbel 24-38. Kassette 11-36. Funzt ohne Probleme. 

1fach hatte ich mal probiert. Fand es jetzt nicht so toll. Bevorzuge die größere Bandbreite.


----------



## SmallLutz (26. Juni 2015)

Hmmm, also ich hatte bislang mit Shimano auch noch nie Probleme.
Hab eigentlich die Schaltung komplett abgebaut und auf den IOn aufgebaut,
dennoch diese Probleme. Kette zum zweiten mal neu,
wieder abgelängt,
bin ich hinten auf den 36 und vorne auch auf den großen Blatt geht es nicht mehr
zu bewegen und das schaltwerk ist fast waagerecht gespannt. Hab mal die Shimano Listen
durchgeblättert, aber die Schaltwerksaufhängungen sind doch alle gleich ??
Werd ma morgen Fotos schießen und die dann mal rein setzen.


----------



## SmallLutz (7. Juli 2015)

Ok, bin nun die ersten Touren gefahren,
das Bike macht echt Laune. Fahrwerkeinstellungen muß ich noch
experimentieren



 



Bei mir sollte es ein wenig farbe geben. Hab mich für das Firedepartmentred entschieden



 



Hier sieht man auch das Problem mit der Schaltung
Wenn ich vorn auf dem großen Blatt fahre und hinten hoch schalte, fehlt dem Schaltwerk
einfach Platz. Oder ist die Kette zu kurz gekommen ?? Im Moment pass ich höllisch auf um mich
nicht zu verschalten :/


----------



## US. (7. Juli 2015)

Da ist die Kette zu kurz. Hast du gecheckt, ob das Schaltwerk die erforderliche Kapazität hat? Dein Kettenblatt erscheint mir nämlich sehr groß.
Falls ja, Dämpfer ausbauen oder Luft raus und mit Spanngurt Hinterbau komprimieren und Kette so ablängen, daß groß-groß gerade eben noch läuft. Anschließend checken, ob klein-klein funktioniert ohne durchhängende Kette.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## SmallLutz (7. Juli 2015)

Also die Schaltung war so komplett an mein GT montiert,Kettenblatt hat 36Zähne,
wollte sie am ION weiternutzen. Die kette ist neu, eine ist schon gerissen
und wurde von einer Werkstatt montiert. OK dann länge ich nochma ab.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (7. Juli 2015)

NICHT ablängen! Eher längere Kette!


----------



## SmallLutz (7. Juli 2015)

Sorry, meinte längere Kette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (8. Juli 2015)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch ein ION 15 anzubieten




Liest der Käufer hier mit? Gibt es Fotos vom Aufbau? Oder andere Fotos vom ION 15 in XL?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## provester (8. Juli 2015)

Meins ist fast fertig - wenn nur der DHL- Streik nicht alles so verzögern würde...


----------



## The_Edge (12. Juli 2015)

BoomShakkaLagga schrieb:


> Liest der Käufer hier mit? Gibt es Fotos vom Aufbau? Oder andere Fotos vom ION 15 in XL?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



So sieht es zur Zeit in etwa aus:


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (13. Juli 2015)

Der Gerät!


----------



## provester (16. Juli 2015)

Erstmal grob zusammengebastelt - verletzungsbedingt steht die erste Proberunde noch aus...


----------



## tommi101 (16. Juli 2015)

Krass gut! 
Ist das die Teamfarbe Rettungswagen-neonorange?
Schöne Werkstatt auch...da macht`s sicher Spaß zu schrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## provester (16. Juli 2015)

Danke. Ist übrigens ein XL.

Ja, die Farbe kennt man von der Feuerwehr 

Wie gesagt, ist noch nicht final - Evtl. kommt noch ein Nicolai-Decal aufs Oberrohr und die ein oder andere Detailarbeit steht noch aus - momentan juckt es unheimlich - Verletzung nervt


----------



## tommi101 (16. Juli 2015)

Gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut, die Teileauswahl ist auch sehr stimmig.
Nach 2x raw und einmal schwarz hätte ich mal wieder Bock auf Farbe.
Mal schaun...vielleicht lasse ich mein 16er im Winter pulvern. Die Entscheidung der Farbwahl
wird allerdings hart....


----------



## provester (16. Juli 2015)

Beim Aufbau stand Haltbarkeit und Zuverlässigkeit im Vordergrund - bei meinen 0,1t Abtropfgewicht geht das vor Kosmetik 

Bin echt gespannt auf den Hobel - die Probefahrten waren (für mich) eine Offenbarung, ansonsten wäre ich noch treu bei meinem AM geblieben 

Ja, die Farbe ist krass - aber nach Jahren mit eloxal hatte ich mal Bock auf Farbe - wenn es mir nicht mehr gefällt, wird der Rahmen eben raw


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (17. Juli 2015)

@provester Wie groß bist du denn? Das Sitzrohr ist 40mm kürzer, richtig?


----------



## provester (17. Juli 2015)

BoomShakkaLagga schrieb:


> @provester Wie groß bist du denn? Das Sitzrohr ist 40mm kürzer, richtig?



Ja, das Sitzrohr ist gekürzt. Bin 1,90 bei 90er SL, also tendenziell Sitzriese...


----------



## numinisflo (16. August 2015)

SmallLutz schrieb:


> Ok, bin nun die ersten Touren gefahren,
> das Bike macht echt Laune. Fahrwerkeinstellungen muß ich noch
> experimentieren
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir sehr gut deine Farbe.



The_Edge schrieb:


> So sieht es zur Zeit in etwa aus:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 403691



Sehr geil mit dem Coil Dämpfer. Das werde ich bei mir auch mal testen, obwohl mein CCDB perfekt arbeitet.



provester schrieb:


> Erstmal grob zusammengebastelt - verletzungsbedingt steht die erste Proberunde noch aus...



Geiles und knalliges Teil! 

Hier mal meins im Nightridesetup vor zwei Wochen. Mittlerweile ist die Akkuhalterung eleganter gelöst.




 




 




 




 


Zweimal Lupine, einmal Akku und einmal Polar ist schon ganz schön voll, aber es macht tierisch Spaß.


----------



## moparisti (17. August 2015)

Hallo
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem gebrauchten/günstigen ION 15 in XL. Wenn jemand was anzubieten hat, einfach pm.
Danke


----------



## der-gute (17. August 2015)

viel Spass bei der Suche...


----------



## MrMupfin97 (26. August 2015)

Nur mal so aus Interesse...
Kann man das ION 15 auch mit ner 140er Gabel fahren?
Will etwas mehr in den AM Bereich gehen und da stellts bei 150 das Bike glaub ich manchmal früher bergauf auf, als bei 140mm 
Hat des schon mal jemand gemacht, oder würdet ihr mir eher davon abraten?


----------



## tommi101 (26. August 2015)

Machen kann man das sicherlich, aber das 15er ist nun mal das 29er Enduro bei Nicolai...mit weniger Federweg an der Front reduziert mMn. das Rad in seinem Einsatzbereich. Man könnte allerdings eine absenkbare 150mm Gabel nehmen, wenn man Bedenken hat dass das Bike mit 150mm vorne nicht gut genug klettert - glaub ich aber nicht. Ins ION gehört nun mal eine Gabel vom Kaliber Pike, Fox 34/36....allein schon optisch, denn das 15er ist halt mal schon ein "Gerät" zum ballern 
Ich würd`s aber anders machen, wenn der Einsatzbereich ausschliesslich AM-Touren ist, also kein Bikepark:

Das Helius TB hernehmen und mit einer 130mm Gabel (140mm verträgt es sicher auch) aufbauen, und ein schönes spritziges, auch etwas leichteres Trailbike aufbauen. Mit entsprechender Bereifung kann man den Einsatzbereich ja immer etwas erweitern, falls man z.B. regelmäßig im alpinen Gelände unterwegs ist.
Wie man vielleicht raushören kann, wäre das Helius TB im o.g. Aufbau gerade meine erste Wahl, wenn es um Touren im Mittelgebirge geht
Mit nem ION (fahre selbst ein 16er 27,5") ist man halt auf mancher Tour etwas oversized. Ich kompensiere das mit zwei LRS, einem leichten für Touren hier im Teutoburger Wald und einem soliden für ruppiges Gelände oder eben Bikepark.

Also unterm Strich.....wenn das Bike für Alles gesucht wird, macht man mit dem ION sicher überhaupt nichts falsch....da das Bike einfach unheimlich Reserven hat und dennoch effizient berghoch getreten werden kann. Fährt man ausschliesslich AM-Touren, bringt man das TB sicher auch nicht so schnell an die Grenzen.
Hast Du ne Möglichkeit irgendwo ne Probefahrt zu machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMupfin97 (26. August 2015)

Danke für die Antwort, tommi101 
Leider hab ich im Moment nicht die Möglichkeit einer Probefahrt 
Hier in Oberbayern sind die Nicolai Händler leider eher Mangelwahre, was die ganze Sache eh recht schwierig gestaltet.
Mache allerdings nächstes Jahr ein Praktikum für ein halbes Jahr bei (m)einem Fahrradhändler.
Der hat sich auf Custombikes spezialisiert und ich hoffe, dass ich irgendwie die Möglichkeit habe über ihn an günstigere Teile zu kommen 
Kenn mich da aber ned so aus, wie des mit dem OEM Zeug so läuft und wer des alles kriegt 

Hab übrigens gerade den Test von Twentynineinches gelesen 
Die ham vorne auch ne 140er Gabel verbaut gehabt.


----------



## SmallLutz (27. August 2015)

Also ich fahr eine 150mm Formula 35.
Die Gabel ist sehr leicht und überhaupt nicht, too big. 
Bei Nicolai hat man von 140mm oder weniger abgeraten,
die ION 15 ist bei 150mm Gabeln  schon sehr flach. 
Die Formula ist auch recht leicht. Vielleicht solltest die mal
ins Auge fassen.

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 25931 (27. August 2015)

Habe kürzlich meine Pike von 150mm auf 160mm getravelt. Gefühlt ist das besser als mit 150mm. Nicht das man den 1cm Federweg merkt. Aber irgendwie ist die Sache jetzt"runder". Ich hoffe man versteht was ich meine.


----------



## CAPF (27. August 2015)

Heyho! Fahre ein 15er mit 150mm Pike. Ich hatte auch vor eine 140mm Gabel einzubauen. Zum Glück habe ich das nicht gemacht. Das Teil klettert hervorragend. Technische steile Trails machen abartig Spass da unbegrenzt Traktion  ( ok, Reifen spielt auch ne Rolle) vorhanden ist. Die Beobachtung aus dem ion 15 Test, dass das Rad früh das VR hebt kann ich nicht bestätigen. Werde wohl sogar mit einem Cane Creek Steuersatz den Lenkwinkel auf Ion 16 Niveau abflachen.


----------



## SmallLutz (28. August 2015)

Ich kann es auch bestätigen, das Bike klettert mit 150mm Gabeln hervorragend.
Auch das Gewicht fällt garnicht so auf bei Touren.

Das wäre doch mal eine Schlagzeile für Federgabeln:

Eurobike 2016: Marzocchi kommt mit neuem Investor zurück in den Mountainbikebereich.
Für 2017 sind Neuauflagen der Shiver DC 180-200mm Federweg und der einfachen
Shiver SC 14m-180mm (26, 27.5 u 29) Federweg geplant.
Einzelne Prototypen waren schon das ganze Jahr über zu sehen auf diversen Rennen.

Ohh man, das währ doch mal wirklich eine nette Schlagzeile


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (4. September 2015)

Tach zusammen, 

gibts hier erfolgreich verbaute Shimano Umwerfer? 
Mir ist massiv das Hauptlager im Weg. Auf dem Foto sieht man's recht schlecht, aber hab im Grunde 2 Optionen.

Umwerferkäfig über Hauptlager - Kette schleift unten am Umwerferkäfig.
Umwerferkäfig seitlich ganz ans Hauptlager ran - Umwerfer kann das kleine KB nicht bedienen.

Hab ne XT Kurbel 22-30-40 (mit Rockring anstatt 40er)

Ideen?


----------



## Deleted 25931 (5. September 2015)

Mein umwerfer schleift nur im unbelasteten Zustand. Sobald ich auf dem Rad sitze ist alles gut. Ansonsten funktioniert alles auf Anhieb. Umwerfer angeschraubt und fertig.


----------



## MrMupfin97 (6. September 2015)

Gehe mal stark davon aus dass das bei nem zweifach Umwerfer eigentlich kein Problem mehr sein sollte 
Hab selber überlegt, ob ich dreifach fahren soll. (Naja Dreifach Kurbel mit rockring statt dem Obersten) Mir wurde allerdings davon abgeraten weil das bei N nur zu Komplikationen führt 
Würd trotzdem gern wissen, obs jemand erfolgreich ohn Probleme gschafft hat


----------



## codit (7. September 2015)

@MrMupfin97:  Aha, fängt mein unbekannter "Freund" allmählich zu denken an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMupfin97 (7. September 2015)

codit schrieb:


> @MrMupfin97:  Aha, fängt mein unbekannter "Freund" allmählich zu denken an?


Aha mein neuer Kumpel 
Kenn ma uns irgendwo her?


----------



## codit (8. September 2015)

"Rohloff mit Pinion" und "Made in Taiwan"


----------



## MrMupfin97 (9. September 2015)

codit schrieb:


> "Rohloff mit Pinion" und "Made in Taiwan"


Hey Rohloff mit Pinion ist aus reinste Neugier entstanden (ganz ehrlich, hâtte ich die Kohle, ich würd's machen ) und dass Made in Taiwan Rahem qualittiv zum Besten was es gibt gehört (auch Angesichts der für China (nicht VR) guten Lebens und Umweltbedingungen) lässt sich numal nicht leugnen 
Klar bevorzuge ich immer noch das Made in Germany Siegel, aber auch nur weil es da den Kalle gibt 
Un ich bestreite auch keineswegs, dass die US von A bei Taiwan wirtschaftlich ganz schön ihre Finger im Spiel hatten und das Land vom Kapitalismus geprägt ist 
Das sind dann die Schattenseiten des extremen wirschaftlichen Aufschwungs in dem Land gewesen 
LG Der Freund vom Dienst


----------



## SmallLutz (9. September 2015)

Moin moin,

heut wieder im Park gewesen, das Fahrwerk ist echt genial. Langsam komm ich immer besser mit Dämpfer und
Gabel zurecht. Das Ion liegt einfach genial auf der Piste, man kann den Gashahn lange offen halten und gerade
für Parkwiedereinsteiger wie ich es bin, hat es richtig Reserven.

Allerdings nervt meine 2x10Schaltung ohne Ende.
Denke mittlerweile auf ein Umbau auf Rohloff 2016 nach.
Kenn die Nabe nur von einem Trekkingrad und war da begeistert von.
Vielleicht bin ich auch zu blöde um mit der Kettenschaltung klar zukommen.


----------



## MrMupfin97 (9. September 2015)

SmallLutz schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> heut wieder im Park gewesen, das Fahrwerk ist echt genial. Langsam komm ich immer besser mit Dämpfer und
> Gabel zurecht. Das Ion liegt einfach genial auf der Piste, man kann den Gashahn lange offen halten und gerade
> ...


Welche Probleme haste denn beim 2x10 Fahren? 
Einstellungsschwierigkeiten, Übersetzung oder is der Rahmen deiner Meinung nach ned darauf ausgelegt?


----------



## BigMounty (10. September 2015)

Hi,
ION15 - Reiter stellt doch mal ein paar Bilder ein und schreibt evtl. was zum Aufbau,  Rahmengröße (Gewicht ?) Besonderheiten, Erfahrungen....
Irgendwie sieht und hört man so wenig von den ION´s - da muß es doch mehr geben.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 25931 (10. September 2015)

Meins fährt sich super!


----------



## SmallLutz (10. September 2015)

Mein Problem mit der Kettenschaltung ist einfach,
das ich öfter im völlig falschen Gang unterwegs bin und dann
nicht so schnell auf einen kleineren bzw größeren komme.
Auf Touren ist es nicht so dramatisch, bei einem
guten Lauf im Park schon ätzend.


----------



## CAPF (10. September 2015)

Hi SmallLutz,

hört sich so an als ob dir eine SRAM X01 helfen kann. Für mich ist das die Schaltung. 28er oder 32er Kettenblatt an die Kurbel und alles ist dufte! Ganz nebenbei erhöht sich die Bodenfreiheit und es gibt kaum Aufsetzer mit dem Kettenblatt. Für mich die perfekte Schaltung!!


----------



## provester (10. September 2015)

Kann ich nur bestätigen - bin ebenfalls hoch zufrieden 

Wen es interessiert, hier mal der Vergleich zu meinem AM:

Das Ion fährt sich (für mich) einfach passender. Ich sitze mehr "im Bike" und der Hinterbau ist gefühlt eine Nummer "plüschiger"  Bei Highspeed ist das Ion in seinem Element - wenn es dagegen verwinkelt und kurviger wird, dann fällt es schon schwerer die ganze Fuhre ums Eck zu werfen, da war mein AM einfach quirliger... Was mich am meisten überrascht hat: das Ion klettert eine Nummer besser - das Vorderrad steigt wesentlich später (ich denke bedingt durch den langen Radstand) trotz angenehm hoher Front 

Bin begeistert!

Was mir negativ aufgefallen ist:

- Abstand Yoke zum Kettenblatt ist extrem gering. Ein 32er passt eben so, größer habe ich noch nicht versucht
- Hinterreifen hat regelmäßig Kontakt mit den Druckstreben (2,35 Schwalbe RR) - kann auf Dauer auch nicht so gewollt sein


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (10. September 2015)

Jup, die Schleifspuren an den Druckstreben kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## SmallLutz (10. September 2015)

schickes ion hast du provester.
mein vorgänger ein gt sensor ging auch ein wenig besser um die ecken,
aber beim highspeed liegt es sehr satt auf der piste


----------



## Deleted 25931 (10. September 2015)

Ja. Die Reifenfreiheit am Hinterrad an den Druckstreben ist wirklich mehr als bescheiden. Selbst beim Raw- Rahmen sieht man ordentlich Spuren im Aluminium. 

Fahre Schwalbe Hans Wurst auf. 22,5mm Felgen. Innenbreite versteht sich. Eine Magic Mary wird wohl nicht passen?


----------



## andi.f.1809 (11. September 2015)

SmallLutz schrieb:


> Mein Problem mit der Kettenschaltung ist einfach,
> das ich öfter im völlig falschen Gang unterwegs bin und dann
> nicht so schnell auf einen kleineren bzw größeren komme.
> Auf Touren ist es nicht so dramatisch, bei einem
> guten Lauf im Park schon ätzend.



kann die "neue" Rohloff so einfach in den 142x12 Hinterbau eingebaut werden (Steckachse und Drehmomentabstützung)? Hmm das wäre ja richtig überlegenswert;-)
Wie negativ wird denn dadurch die Hinterbaucharakteristik beeinflusst?!


----------



## codit (11. September 2015)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> kann die "neue" Rohloff so einfach in den 142x12 Hinterbau eingebaut werden (Steckachse und Drehmomentabstützung)? Hmm das wäre ja richtig überlegenswert;-)
> Wie negativ wird denn dadurch die Hinterbaucharakteristik beeinflusst?!


Schau mal in den Speedhub-Thread!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rohloff-nabe-alles-rund-um-die-cola-dose-teil-2.435120/


----------



## CAPF (12. September 2015)

Mmmmhhhhhh....... Schleifspuren an den Druckstreben habe ich mit Hans D. In 2.35 auch. Zusätzlich auch am Sitzrohr......juckt mich nicht weiter. Aber ein MM könnte knapp werden. Die Contis in X King 2.4 und  TK in 2.2 bieten keine Schleifspuren. Wie ist es mit den Maxxis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SmallLutz (17. September 2015)

Ein kleines Fazit zu meinem Baby. Bin eher gemütlicher Tourenbiker,
der gern auch im Bikepark fährt, allerdings keine Rennen. Bin auch eher 
grobmotorig,also feinste Fahrwerksabstimmungen etc kann ich nicht vie zu schreiben.

Das Bike: Entschieden hab ich mich zum kauf als ich bei Nicolai das Ion und das TB29
beide probe fahren konnte. Beim TB29 hat ich einfach das Gefühl, das ich etwas mehr Federweg
wollte. Das Helius mit 140mm gab es aber nicht mehr, deswegen das Ion 15. 
Ich bin zwar nur 174cm klein, aber mich überzeugt das Fahrverhalten eines 29ers. Auch
wenn die 29er wohl schon wieder am aussterben sind. Mir taugst und deswegen war auch
klar, das es ein 29er sein soll. 

Gabel, hab ich eine Formula 35 mit 150mm Federweg. Gabel arbeitet sehr feinfühlig und sie ist auch gar
nicht so schwer. Auf der kleinen Runde bei Nicolai war eine Pike verbaut, diese ist wohl ein wenig
steifer von der Kunstruktion, aber düe mich reicht die Formula 35 allemal.

Am Hinterbau hab ich mich für einen Vivid Air Dämpfer entschieden. Ich wollte einfach, diverse Einstell-
möglichkeiten haben, aber ehrlich gesagt, hab ich noch garnicht rumgespielt. Es funktioniert einfach
wunderbar, das Bike liegt sehr satt auf der Piste und beim Bergauffahren hatte ich nie ein Problem
 mit aufbäumen oder wildes schaukeln. Die Reserven des Bikes sind enorm. Der Rahmen fühlt sich 
sehr steif an. Kein Flexen oder so.

Mit den Bremsen MT5/MT7 bin ich hoch zufrieden. Die MT7 vorn hat etwas Luft und ich muß sie mal
entlüften. Allerdings die Bremspower mit 180er Scheiben ist enorm, der weiche Bremspunkt ist eigentlich
nicht meins, aber man gewöhnt sich schnell dran. Die Preis/Leistung würd ich die MT5 blin empfehlen.
Die Druckpunktverstellung der MT7 ist für mich kaum zu fühlen und sehr gering. Manko beider Bremsen
ist ein wenig die Optik. Aber das ist Geschmackssache und die Funktion überzeugt.

Schaltung 2x10 XT, wie öfter schon erwähnt, ich haddere mit der Schaltung. Vielleicht gewöhn ich mich noch
mal daran, aber im Moment hab ich immermal wieder Problems mit Schaltung. Dazu seih gesagt,
ich bin öfters bei Abfahrten im falschen Gang und hab dann Probleme mit dem schalten. Detenz liegt derzeit
auf Rohloff zu wechseln im nächsten Jahr. Mal schaun. Bei Tourenfahren komm ich eigentlich mit der Schaltung klar.

Reifen fahr ich Schwalbe Hansdampf mit 29x2,35, Schleifspuren konnt ich noch keine festellen. Derzeit mit Schlauch,
möcht aber auf schlauchlossystem umbauen.

Mit den Bike rundum bin ich sehr zufrieden, das höhrere Gewicht stört mich beim Touren nicht wirklich,
bin aber auch kein CC  Racer und auch kein Leichtgewicht. Komm Rampen mit hoch und genieß in den Abfahrten
das etwas höhrere Gewicht, dadurch liegt das Bike schön satt. Ok, enge Kurven und umsetzen des Bikes ist etwas 
schwierig und das ist es dann etwas hölzern. Aber das ist wahrscheinlich bei vielen 29er so.

Wenn jemand fragen hat bitte fragen. 
Ich kann das Bike auf jedenfall empfehlen.
Es macht so ziemlich alles mit.


----------



## SmallLutz (18. September 2015)

Reinigungszeit





Geniale Bremse , kraft ohne Ende. Optik Geschmackssache,
wird jetzt entlüftet und im Winter auf 203mm Scheiben aufgestockt.





Den Dämpfer kann man bestens empfehlen, die vielen Einstellmöglichkeiten,
sind für mich too mouch. Aber Experten und Tüftler werden ihren Spaß dran haben


----------



## SmallLutz (18. September 2015)

Im Winter sollen die Bremsen aufgestockt werden und neue Reifen
sollen tubeless aufgezogen werden.Tendenz zu Maxxis bringen neue 29er
auf den Markt. Außerdem ist die Firma recht sympatisch und ich hoff
auch pannensicherer.

Nettes Video vom Ion jetzt zu sehen 
Tja ein Fahrer der es halt kann ( Neid )


----------



## Deleted 25931 (19. September 2015)

Aber ansonsten zu 99% top.


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (19. September 2015)

Dito.


----------



## provester (20. September 2015)

So auch bei mir


----------



## Canyon-Freak (23. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ist jemand von Euch das ION 15 im direkten Vergleich zum ION 16 650b gefahren? 
Wenn ja, wo seht Ihr die Unterschiede? 

Danke & Gruß


----------



## der-gute (23. September 2015)

in der Radgröße.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (23. September 2015)

und vom Fahrverhalten? xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 25931 (26. September 2015)

Habe vorhin ein paar nette Spuren der Schaltwerkhülle entdeckt. Das sind schon spürbare Kerben. Was meint ihr? Katastrophenalarm oder abkleben und weiter glücklich sein?


----------



## sport.frei (27. September 2015)

.


----------



## Timmy35 (28. September 2015)

Makkerfried schrieb:


> Habe vorhin ein paar nette Spuren der Schaltwerkhülle entdeckt. Das sind schon spürbare Kerben. Was meint ihr? Katastrophenalarm oder abkleben und weiter glücklich sein?



Ich würde es abkleben und glücklich sein. Da Nicolai keine konifizierten Rohre verwendet, sollt hier genug Material vorhanden sein. Und die Wandstärke ist für die Aufnahme der Dämpfurkräfte ausgelegt.

Wieso arbeitet der Zug hier so stark? Schiebt der hin und her?


----------



## Deleted 25931 (29. September 2015)

Abgeklebt habe ich es. Ärgerlich ist es trotzdem. Der nächste Rahmen bekommt wieder ne dicke Pulverbeschichtung.  Vielleicht auch dieser schon.


----------



## MrMupfin97 (15. Oktober 2015)

Moin,
ich weiß ich stell hier echt viele Fragen, aber in meiner Region gibt es weit und breit keinen Nicolai Händler, weshalb ich son bisschen auf die Erfahrungen hier im Forum angewiesen bin 
Wollt mal wissen, ob es sein kann, dass es zwei Modellreihen des ION 15 gibt.
Manchmal sieht man auf den Bildern im Internet und hier im Forum unter dem Unterrohr auf Höhe des Steuerrohrs ein zusätzlich angebrachtes dreieckiges Schweißteil. Manchmal eben auch nicht...
Hängt des mit den Rahmengrößen oder dem Umwerfer zusammen oder woran liegt des?
Ich frage weil mein tiefstes Innere dieses kleine Teil optisch so dermaßen als Nogo abgestempelt hat, dass ich wahrscheinlich bei der Bestellung angeben werde, sollte es am Umwerfer liegen, dass ich dieses Teil trotzdem nicht haben möchte   
Hab son Bisschen nen Tick nach klären Linien und Strukturen


----------



## Holland (16. Oktober 2015)

MrMupfin97 schrieb:


> Wollt mal wissen, ob es sein kann, dass es zwei Modellreihen des ION 15 gibt.



Nehmen die lieben Leute in Lübbrechtsen den Hörer nicht mehr ab?
Solche Fragen lassen sich doch am besten direkt mit N klären.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (16. Oktober 2015)

Hey, er ist 17...

Er muss noch seine Erfahrungen im Leben machen


----------



## MrMupfin97 (16. Oktober 2015)

Stimmt auch wieder


----------



## fleischist (20. Oktober 2015)

So...habe mich nun auch dafür entschieden ein ION 15 aufzubauen...bei 207 cm Körpergröße in Custom.
Die Reifenfreiheit im Hinterbau macht mit noch ein bisschen Bauchweh... Sollte ein 2.35er Reifen nicht passen ohne schleifen?


----------



## Deleted 25931 (20. Oktober 2015)

Die Schleifspuren kommen auch mit anderen Reifen wenn man sein Rad auch mal bei Matsche bewegt. Keine Sorge. Schwalbe Hans Wurst 2,35 sind halt ziemlich bullig im Vergleich zu anderen Reifen.


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (24. Oktober 2015)




----------



## sparkfan (25. Oktober 2015)

Schöner Rahmen  Der alte ist aber trotzdem schöner


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (26. Oktober 2015)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Schöner Rahmen  Der alte ist aber trotzdem schöner



Haha! Viel Spaß damit! 
Schick mal n Bild wenns fertig ist.

Bei mir ist für dieses Jahr erstmal tuck. Diese Handgelenkgeschichte, was ich geschrieben habe ist wohl etwas fieseres...


----------



## sparkfan (26. Oktober 2015)

Gute Besserung!
Mein Aufbau wird wg. Lieferverzug etwas länger dauern als ursprünglich geplant. Wird aber sobald fertig im anderen Unterforum gepostet.


----------



## numinisflo (26. Oktober 2015)

BoomShakkaLagga schrieb:


>



Wo bist du denn unterwegs gewesen? Geniale Kulisse.

Hier mal ein Bild meines Kübels:


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (27. Oktober 2015)

Das ist auf dem Whole Enchilada Trail in Moab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (27. Oktober 2015)

Apropos Zugführungen in n Rahmen reinschrabbeln, was es weiter oben schonmal gab. 
Am Unterrohr isses bei mir vernachlässigbar. Wo ich am Sitzrohr die Fetzen Duct Tape hingeklebt hab ist arg...


----------



## Deleted 25931 (2. November 2015)

Sehr verehrten Guten Tag,

fährt einer der Anwesenden hier rein zufällig einen 2.5er Minion am Hinterrad und kann mir sagen wie breit die Pelle ungefährt baut. Sofern denn...

gruß


----------



## snakeu (2. November 2015)

Hallo,

habe vorne 2.5er Minion DHF 3C und hatte einige Zeit hinten DHF 2.5 Maxpro. Die kommen an den Stollen auf 63-64mm, Karkasse etwas weniger. Kann aber heute mal messen wenn gewünscht.


----------



## numinisflo (2. November 2015)

BoomShakkaLagga schrieb:


> Apropos Zugführungen in n Rahmen reinschrabbeln, was es weiter oben schonmal gab.
> Am Unterrohr isses bei mir vernachlässigbar. Wo ich am Sitzrohr die Fetzen Duct Tape hingeklebt hab ist arg...



Ist bei mir genauso. Am Sitzrohr scheuert es brutal. 

Nach der nächsten Putzaktion schau ich mir das mal genauer an.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (3. November 2015)

snakeu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe vorne 2.5er Minion DHF 3C und hatte einige Zeit hinten DHF 2.5 Maxpro. Die kommen an den Stollen auf 63-64mm, Karkasse etwas weniger. Kann aber heute mal messen wenn gewünscht.



Danke. Passt schon. Meine Hans Dampf kommen mit Stollen auch auf circa 63mm. Und das du ihn gefahren bist bedeutet ja, dass er auch in den hinterbau passt. Das wollte ich wissen...


----------



## olfe (27. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
mal eine Frage an die langen und schweren Kerle die ein ION 15 fahren. Ich bin 202 cm lang, wiege mind. 115 kg fahrfertig und habe eine SL von 95,5 cm. Kann da mir das ION 15 in XL passen? Welche Geometrien habt ihr und euer Rad? Ideal wäre natürlich eine Probefahrt bei einem Besiter eines in XL oder gar XXL. Ich würde auch eine Anfahrt von zwei bis drei Stunden aus Heilbronn in Kauf nehmen.

Gruß

Oliver


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (27. Dezember 2015)

XL sollte passen. Bin 1,98 mit 96er SL. Oberrohr hängt an dir. Sitzrohr reicht auch ewig.

Im Katalog ist ein schönes Berechnungsbeispiel drin, was du maximal brauchst, also Sitzrohr plus Kurbel, plus maximale Sattelstützenlänge, abzgl. Sattelstütze IM Sitzrohr.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## provester (27. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

fahre bei 1,90/90er SL XL mit kurzem Sitzrohr - passt für mich perfekt.

Evtl. wäre ja das "Geometron" in 29" noch besser für Dich - da wäre ja dann das Oberrohr nochmals deutlich länger..

Gruß


----------



## fleischist (27. Dezember 2015)

olfe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mal eine Frage an die langen und schweren Kerle die ein ION 15 fahren. Ich bin 202 cm lang, wiege mind. 115 kg fahrfertig und habe eine SL von 95,5 cm. Kann da mir das ION 15 in XL passen? Welche Geometrien habt ihr und euer Rad? Ideal wäre natürlich eine Probefahrt bei einem Besiter eines in XL oder gar XXL. Ich würde auch eine Anfahrt von zwei bis drei Stunden aus Heilbronn in Kauf nehmen.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Hi,
Mein custom ion 15 baue ich im februar auf, in villingen schwenningen. Falls dir das nicht zu spät ist... Geometrie geht eher in richtung geometron

Achso, ich bin 207 und wiege etwa 120 kg...ohne gear


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (3. Januar 2016)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> falls jemand gerade auf der Suche bzw. am Überlegen ist:
> 
> ...


Warum der Verkauf? Gibt es etwas Neues?


----------



## Canyon-Freak (3. Januar 2016)

Ich bleib beim Enduro bei meinem ION 16 ;-) 

Brauch eher noch ein schnelles Trailbike mit weniger FW


----------



## SmallLutz (18. Januar 2016)

Moin,

weiß jemand zufällig,
ob die C_guide Kettenführung am Ion funktioniert ??
Wird wahrscheinlich etwas seltsam aussehen,
die filigrane Führung an der KEttenstrebe,
aber wenn es funktionieren sollte ?? !!


----------



## wildbiker (18. Januar 2016)

Warum der hässlich C_guide am Ion? Für Kettenführung gibts doch die ISCG-Aufnahme und schöne Kefü wie die von bbp, 77designz oder Carbocage.. Btw. C_guide würde ich nur an nem Bike ohne Iscg verbauen...


----------



## Knallscharsche (19. Januar 2016)

Vieleicht ist der Preis das Kriterium Wildbiker. Den der Unterschied von C-Guide zur bpp ist nicht von ungefähr woll.


----------



## Holland (19. Januar 2016)

Knallscharsche schrieb:


> Vieleicht ist der Preis das Kriterium Wildbiker. Den der Unterschied von C-Guide zur bpp ist nicht von ungefähr woll.



Der C-Guide verabschiedet sich schon bei geringerem Feindkontakt. Wenn die Schnellspanner älter werden, braucht es noch nicht einmal Feindkontakt. Preis hin oder her. Dann lieber ne preiswerte KeFü mit 'ner ollen Rolle.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (13. Mai 2016)

Ende Gelände...


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (13. Mai 2016)

@BoomShakkaLagga 
Wenn de dazu jetzt noch aus'm Meer gewunken hättest,...


----------



## fleischist (19. Mai 2016)




----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (19. Mai 2016)

Der Gerät! 
Wie lang bist n? Haxen?


----------



## fleischist (19. Mai 2016)

BoomShakkaLagga schrieb:


> Der Gerät!
> Wie lang bist n? Haxen?


207 und 100 cm


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (19. Mai 2016)

Hui! Was für n Oberrohr/Sitzrohr hast denn. Mächtiges Schlachtschiff... ist schon bei meinem in XL wenn der mal läuft. Bin aber auch NUR 1,98


----------



## fleischist (19. Mai 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeig-was-du-hast-teil-2.435115/page-386#post-13601895
hatte die geo mal hier gepostet, da hast du gleich alles


----------



## fleischist (19. Mai 2016)

BoomShakkaLagga schrieb:


> Hui! Was für n Oberrohr/Sitzrohr hast denn. Mächtiges Schlachtschiff... ist schon bei meinem in XL wenn der mal läuft. Bin aber auch NUR 1,98


Und...."nuuur" 198...


----------



## mkrempe (25. Mai 2016)

Hab ne Frage: wie schaut es denn so im allgemeinen mit dem Gewicht eurer ION15 Boliden aus? Würde mir allzu gerne eine große, potente Tour/Shreddermöhre aufbauen, aber sollte eben auch cool für Alpen und Mittelgebirgstouren sein. Wäre nice, wenn ihr mal so ein wenig berichten würdet


----------



## numinisflo (25. Mai 2016)

Meins wiegt in Summe bestimmt 15kg. Der Rahmen ist einfach nicht die Absprungbasis für ein leichtes Rad. Aber mit dem CCDB Air mit CS absolut potent für Touren, Anstiege etc. In Summe für ein absolutes Top-Allroundbike. Ich liebe es.

Foto folgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (25. Mai 2016)

Je nach Bereifung steht ne 14 oder 15 vorne dran. So wie oben (XL) mit Contis, Procore und mit aufgeblähten Saufkessel vom Vortag obere 14 oderso. 

Wenn du aufs Gewicht Wert legst lass die Finger weg von Pulverbeschichtung. Sind anscheinend nochmal gut 400g extra. Wobei da wahrscheinlich noch je nach Farbe und Grundierung ja oder nein bei den Fukushimafarben.


----------



## numinisflo (25. Mai 2016)

Hier mal das Bild im aktuellen Setup.


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (25. Mai 2016)

Lüge: So wie auf dem Foto 15 mit Hashtag Fettfinger. Meine es waren beim letzten mal so sauber an Haken 15,2?


----------



## mkrempe (25. Mai 2016)

Werde natürlich auf Eloxal setzen :-D Eventuell den "Retro" braunton. Find den mega.

Na ich hatte für den ersten Aufbau an folgende parts gedacht um das Gewicht fürs erste ein wenig zu optimieren:

XX1 1X11 oder 1X12 (wenn sie sich Preislich anpasst)
Tunetrailrider LFS
RS Pike anstelle einer Fox36
Procore werde ich erstmal sein lassen (brauch ich für 90% meiner Strecken eh nicht)
CCDB Inline

Bereifung weis ich noch nicht
Sollte alles in allem das Gewicht doch ein wenig drücken


----------



## mkrempe (25. Mai 2016)

Ich hoffe mal ich schaff es die 13 vor das Komma zu bekommen


----------



## fleischist (25. Mai 2016)

mkrempe schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal ich schaff es die 13 vor das Komma zu bekommen


Also bei mir sinds 15,4 geworden mit dem custom xxl rahmen, hinten procore, xx1 mit platform pedalen und reverb...


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (26. Mai 2016)

13 mit teleskop is n projekt. Mit allem möglichen kram aus plaste und ohne teleskopstütze gehts vielleicht.


----------



## mkrempe (27. Mai 2016)

knapp über 14 is auch noch ok, aber 13,XYZ sind angepeilt.


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (7. Juni 2016)

Nochmal eins aus der Pornoramaschublade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (20. Juni 2016)

Nochmal eins aus der Poser-und-Proleten-zeig-mir-deinen-dicken-Schniedel-Ecke...

Leider ohne Auto noch etwas anstrengend aus der Stadt rauszukommen.


----------



## mkrempe (20. Juni 2016)

wo fährst du denn in NYC bitte mit deiner Kiste angemessen? Treppenhäuser ?


----------



## der-gute (20. Juni 2016)

Da findet sich schon was...


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (20. Juni 2016)

Hab die Tour eigentlich nur fürs Foto gemacht. 
Und für die Madame weil sie Fußball schauen wollte... und ich keinen Bock auf stinkige Ubahn hatte 

<OT> Zu der Frage wo... auf Manhattan Island gibt es angelegte Trails - ganz oben im Highbridge Park. Kurz und knackig. Ansonsten in pedalierbarer Entfernung in Tenafly NJ. In den Palisades (oberhalb GWBridge) isses verboten, obwohl die wirklich vielversprechend aussehen. ☹️
Queens, Brooklyn keine Ahnung. Aber da gibt es ne recht große Szene, die fahren dann aber alle denk mal in Peekskill oben oder halt in die Catskills raus...
<OT/>


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (27. Dezember 2016)

Mal wieder der ich aus der lustigen Welt des ADHS.


----------



## fleischist (27. Dezember 2016)

BoomShakkaLagga schrieb:


> Mal wieder der ich aus der lustigen Welt des ADHS.


Sehr schick! Hast du den baron gut dicht bekommen? Fahre ihn auch mit procore und er schwitzt immernoch durch die karkasse vielleicht muss ich doch mal die spülbürstennummer durchziehen die conti empfiehlt... was hast du für milch drinnen?
Grüße!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (29. Dezember 2016)

Tut deiner so tun? 





Hab die Stans Ploerre drin, auch mit Procore. Hab noch nicht ersthaft ueber Optimierung nachgedacht. Die Nummer mit der Spuelbuerste ist mir neu...


----------



## Simbl (29. Dezember 2016)

Die neuen Conti Reifen sind von der Mischung her echt gute Pellen. Aber Tubeless Ready dürften die sich eigentlich nicht nennen...


----------



## codit (29. Dezember 2016)

Simbl schrieb:


> Die neuen Conti Reifen sind von der Mischung her echt gute Pellen. Aber Tubeless Ready dürften die sich eigentlich nicht nennen...


Doch, Einbürsten ist aber wirklich nötig. Und dann regelmässig fahren. Nach einer Woche stehen fangen sie an zu schwitzen. Meine Erfahrung mit TK2.4, Baron2.4, TK2.2 protection und MK2.2 protection: alle problemlos.


----------



## Timmy35 (29. Dezember 2016)

Mein MK 2.4 Protection ist auch dicht geworden. Hat nach der Montage Luft verloren. Nach einer kurzen Fahrt durchs Dorf hat sich das aber gegeben. Ohne Bürste...


----------



## fleischist (29. Dezember 2016)

BoomShakkaLagga schrieb:


> Tut deiner so tun?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genauso sieht das aus.. vorne fahre ich keine procore da isses komischerweise einigermaßen dicht geworden über einige touren... hinten schwitzt immernoch und bei ner langen tour müsste ich wohlmöglich nachpumpen... von den fahreigenschaften finde ich sie aber geil...
Hab auch stans drin übrigens
Grüße!


----------



## Altiplano (28. November 2018)

Thread mal wieder ausgegraben aus aktuellem Anlass. Nachdem mein CCDB Air die Grätsche gemacht hat, habe ich mir einen DHX2 besorgt. Wie kann ich denn ermitteln, welche Federhärte benötigt wird? Gibt es da Formeln zum Berechnen? Habe derzeit 93 KG fahrfertig. Meinen CCDB hatte ich mit 150 PSI gefahren.


----------



## tommi101 (28. November 2018)

https://www.tftuned.com/spring-calculator

Angaben immer mit " . " statt " , " eingeben.


----------



## Altiplano (28. November 2018)

tommi101 schrieb:


> https://www.tftuned.com/spring-calculator
> 
> Angaben immer mit " . " statt " , " eingeben.


Danke sehr. Damit kann ich mal etwas experimentieren.


----------



## Altiplano (6. Dezember 2018)

Altiplano schrieb:


> Thread mal wieder ausgegraben aus aktuellem Anlass. Nachdem mein CCDB Air die Grätsche gemacht hat, habe ich mir einen DHX2 besorgt. Wie kann ich denn ermitteln, welche Federhärte benötigt wird? Gibt es da Formeln zum Berechnen? Habe derzeit 93 KG fahrfertig. Meinen CCDB hatte ich mit 150 PSI gefahren.


Hallo Allerseits,
danke für die bisherigen Antworten, die Federhärte habe ich jetzt mit Hilfe verschiedener Tools auf 400 bestimmt. Jetzt fällt mir noch ein, was für Buchsen brauche ich denn dazu? Gibt's da etwas besonderes zu beachten?


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (7. Dezember 2018)

Stephan Huber von Huber Buschings weiß alles und hilft dir gern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

